# Binding Hardware



## squareee (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So I'm a beginner in snowboarding, and I just bought a used 08 burton custom snowboard and burton custom bindings off ebay. However, the bindings do not come with hardware. I've checked different sites, but couldn't find much on this topic. Some people have recommended going to home depot for screws, but i'm not so sure i'd like to do that. Does anyone know what I need to buy or use? Is the hardware universal? Thanks, all help is appreciated!

These are the bindings


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Any snowboard shop will have hardware. Those bindings look a lot older than 08, are you sure the board is from 2008?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

those bindings have got to be at least 10 years old


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> those bindings have got to be at least 10 years old


Yeah, those are at least from '01. But you should be able to get mounting hardware at your local shop for $7-$10.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Agreed with all above... those definitely aren't 2008 bindings. I'd get a refund or report the seller to eBay for false claims. Unless he stated that the bindings were purchased in '08 in which case you are SOL.


----------



## squareee (Mar 4, 2011)

My mistake, I actually meant the board was 08, and that I bought random burton custom bindings. I was under the impression that they worked fine, and I needed something for the upcoming spring break. Anyways, here's the board:








I hear it's good, but maybe that was a lie too!

So I should just wait until I go up to the mountains and have them fix it for me? All the snowboard shops i could find aren't so close to me. Do you think general sport shops would have hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

When do you leave? I will sell you some Burton hardware for $10.


----------

